# Meatball peppers,oni Fattie



## smokey bones (Apr 24, 2010)

seasoned meatballs
peppers,onions,garlic
cheddar
pepperoni 

was cooked about 3 hours as well was IT 170 when i pulled it
i was a little worried about it staying together. only a couple small leaks  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





this was very good, need to try some on a hero


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice Meat stuffed meat. I like it!


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 24, 2010)

wow that looks awesome thx for the q


----------



## rdknb (Apr 24, 2010)

that looks good very good


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 7, 2010)

wow  that a heart stopper!!!!!   sounds really good


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 7, 2010)

Looks good! like the idea


----------



## phillet (May 7, 2010)

looks awesome!

i gotta quit looking at this site when i skip my lunch break, i keep shuffling paper around so people cant hear my stomach


----------



## smokey bones (May 13, 2010)

Thanks all, i would make this one again


----------



## mballi3011 (May 13, 2010)

Now thats a nice looking fattie there Smokey.


----------



## treegje (May 13, 2010)

Man that look good,wish I was there to help put some of that away.


----------



## chefrc (Jun 18, 2010)

I am beside myself with the beauty of it. Great Job and I bet it was fantastic


----------

